# Who is hunting this year?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im going the 14th with a couple buddies and my dad and we should have a great time. And I hope im not the only one killing something this year last year I had to get a few for the fellas and let them tag em. :hammer:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

catch me something and send it to me ... hahahaha j/k
When does the season start? cuz I know nothing of hunting but ...
I'm trying find someone to get me some deer meat for Duece so thanks for reminding me to call my brother right now cuz his co-workers go hunting ~!
I missed out before ... 
Enjoy your hunt ....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It all depends on were you are when season starts. and my dogs love deer parts.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea his vet wanted me to get a freezer loaded if i can find someone or somplace to get a fresh kill from ... she said its the best meat cuz their out there naturally enjoying life before the kill so they never are in fear ... they dont have a chance to produce those fear harmones and releasing it into the meat ... as with cows, lambs, chicken ... guess I better find out then


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Really?! Deer meat for dogs? didn't know that. I'll have to do some research on that. Does it have to be meat i.e. from the deer or as BPBM put "parts"?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that stuff is adrinaline..... and it makes deer maet taste bad also.
I love me some deer meat but i like beef better. most of the deer i kill have some adrinalin in there muscles because i like to ground and pound them jump them and shoot them.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude my dogs eat every things bones organs lungs brains i just keep the antlers and choice stuff for me.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like Jonezie will be getting some deer this year when I go out this season. Plus I know my butcher will have some from people that don't clean their own...I'll grab some of the "by-products" from him.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if you have a big freezer its the way to go....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to go too....fun!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lets go im down for more in my party!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> most of the deer i kill have some adrinalin in there muscles because i like to ground and pound them jump them and shoot them.


Thats cuz ur a lil twisted ... hahahaha j/k

sometimes the city sucks ... I'm all out of tripe but found a place I can order it from ... ugh that stuff stanks but Duece loves it and so does his vet smh the stuff she has me feeding him ... people think I got bodies stashed ...
Woo hoo my bro said not too worry he got me ... he's calling his co worker to find out ... smh my meat freezer just has meat for the dog ...


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

As long as it's for the dog and full of dog I think you'll be good!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i have a 3'X4'x8' deep freeze. and its still half full from last year...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Me and the husband are hunting this year!Yay!!!!I love deer meat if it's been cured the right way.
Bear season is fixing to open here too!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

My dad is in Montana for 14 days big game hunting...Elk I suppose. So I am officially "granny sitting"...such longgggggggggg days until my sister relieves me in the PMs. 
Anyway, sounds like an adventure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have 3 freezers!!! Will kill a steer each year and at least 3 deer.

I just came up to the house from checking my game cam and putting some blocks out. I have seen a couple of doe and a 6 pointer here close to the house~


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like to hunt bear with a bow
its the sporting way. but you gotta bring that pistol incase you miss.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We have 3 freezers!!! Will kill a steer each year and at least 3 deer.
> 
> I just came up to the house from checking my game cam and putting some blocks out. I have seen a couple of doe and a 6 pointer here close to the house~


Thats the way to do it. man i don't need a game cam here they are every were i need a horn to get them out of the road.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

soooo this thread is worthless without pics, do any of yall have pics from huntin! I want to go SOOOO bad!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This is my huntin buddy this year.








if you ask her what a deer says she says BANG!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll she is beautiful ~! I bet shes a tough little girl ... loll @ bang tho ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is mine. We went last night.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

we both have awesome huntin buddies!!!
thats a great pic!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow she is a DOLL Andy ~!! lol she's all serious about it too .... awesome

these pix are great ...


----------

